# Why I don't lend my equipment any longer.



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Many years ago I acquired a HD John Deere offset disk in a equipment deal that was bunched together. It was a model WH-69 7' with hyd wheels. The thing I liked about this disk is it had the S/N plate on it and it was S/N 2. Needless to say I like old things (like me). Although I hardly ever used it, it worked well.
One day a "friend", who had done me favors in the past, asked me to lend it to him. He cut and bale my hay at that time. Found out later his company had use for it, so he rented my disk with his tractor to the company for that project.
Every time I ran across him, i inquired and he told me he still had it at his house and I would forget about it again. After three or four years, I asked him again. His answer was "Oh that thing is scrapped. It broke and we couldn't get parts so we scrapped it" I was floored. Never expected that from him. Really nice guy who would give you his shirt off his back. He did give me a side of beef next time he butchered. I really think he allowed someone else to use it and they gave him that story. I am still upset to this day mainly because of the possible collector status of that S/N. 

*That is why I no longer lend my equipment!*


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

bbirder said:


> Many years ago I acquired a HD John Deere offset disk in a equipment deal that was bunched together. It was a model WH-69 7' with hyd wheels. The thing I liked about this disk is it had the S/N plate on it and it was S/N 2. Needless to say I like old things (like me). Although I hardly ever used it, it worked well.
> One day a "friend", who had done me favors in the past, asked me to lend it to him. He cut and bale my hay at that time. Found out later his company had use for it, so he rented my disk with his tractor to the company for that project.
> Every time I ran across him, i inquired and he told me he still had it at his house and I would forget about it again. After three or four years, I asked him again. His answer was "Oh that thing is scrapped. It broke and we couldn't get parts so we scrapped it" I was floored. Never expected that from him. Really nice guy who would give you his shirt off his back. He did give me a side of beef next time he butchered. I really think he allowed someone else to use it and they gave him that story. I am still upset to this day mainly because of the possible collector status of that S/N.
> 
> *That is why I no longer lend my equipment!*


A good bit of information for some of us folks that may not even think that helping out a friend would turn into their financial gain and your total loss! 
I had a friend that went on a road trip through the Yukon and BC and was worried in those days, of only having one spare tire and travelling for his holidays on mostly gravel highways. I lent him my two new spare tires, mounted on my new universal wheels that I had for travel back up. Finally after the summer was just about over I asked for my wheels and tires back. Seems he put them on his truck before he left on holidays and ran them most of the summer. There was nothing left of them, but he had no wear and tear on his own rear tires!


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Pogo,
I would go so far as to blame their parents. They just weren't raised correctly. I know my parents taught me better than that as probably the majority of us. As the years progress, I doubt if that will be the norm tho. It seems like kids raising kids today. They don't seem to know the word commitment and it's all about them and material goods.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I guess I was taught different. If I borrow something with an engine, I return it with a full tank of fuel. If I borrow something that gets dirty, I make sure to return it as clean or cleaner than I got it. If I borrow something that gets broken, I repair it before returning it back. Someone lent us a car for a couple of days while ours was being repaired. The headlight burned out, so I got a new light and discovered I needed a Torx driver to install it. I bought the driver and stuck it in the glove box of the car after I installed the light. I had a co-worker borrow a sledge hammer. He had it most of the summer and after I reminded him a couple of times, he returned it with a broken handle. Maybe he figured since I had another one, I really didn't need the one he borrowed. I chalked it up to him being a "city boy" and just not knowing any better.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No, that's no excuse. People know better. They know better.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I had a hillbilly friend once that used to say... "Two things I don't loan out, my old truck and my old lady. It's just to easy to throw a rod in either one of them"


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I LOVE IT.!! I've heard the saying before but never the "punch line".!!! TOO FUNNY.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Boob driver, you nailed that one.!! Mine is the old tried and true, neither a borrower or lender be-- damed if I have a punch line though


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> I had a hillbilly friend once that used to say... "Two things I don't loan out, my old truck and my old lady. It's just to easy to throw a rod in either one of them"


your hillbilly friend should have married a better class of women if she is that easy.

I had snowmobiles in college. a friend knew this, and ask to borrow my sled while his friends from back home were in town sledding. I though about, and said sure. he was surprised to see a new sled
and said something like "I thought you had the old one. I'd have never asked to borrow this." I told him " I'd have never lent you my old one. this one is under warranty" He has since returned the favor a couple of times.

if a good friend wanted to borrow my equipment, I'd offer to do the work for him with my equipment.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

An other lend story. A young fella 'from away' (who knew 0 about snowmobiles) wanted to borrow mine for a weekend. Missus thought I was 'mean' when I turned him down and she lent him her pristine Yammy. He brought it back with what he called "a couple scratches"and a "I'm sorry". There were more than a couple scratches and the left mirror was smashed off. I told him, in no uncertain terms, to order a new mirror, get it put on at the dealership and get the scratches fixed there too. They did a poor job on the paint but whatever. He wined to me that it cost $200.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

deerhide said:


> An other lend story. A young fella 'from away' (who knew 0 about snowmobiles) wanted to borrow mine for a weekend. Missus thought I was 'mean' when I turned him down and she lent him her pristine Yammy. He brought it back with what he called "a couple scratches"and a "I'm sorry". There were more than a couple scratches and the left mirror was smashed off. I told him, in no uncertain terms, to order a new mirror, get it put on at the dealership and get the scratches fixed there too. They did a poor job on the paint but whatever. He wined to me that it cost $200.


yah. it certainly wouldn't have been any friend I would lend my sled to. I knew the type of guy he was. sounds like you had fair idea about the type of guy too.


----------



## Crazy Uncle Duke (Jan 12, 2020)

If a "friend" wants to "borrow" your equipment tell them the owner of the equipment will be included to operate the equipment for a reasonable fee.
That usually shuts them up and makes them seek help elsewhere from some poor sapsucker who thinks things will come back in the same condition.
I've had too many bad experiences from lending things that came back either broken or missing parts from supposed "friends" to trust anybody to return it in the same condition it was when I lent it to them.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Crazy Uncle Duke said:


> If a "friend" wants to "borrow" your equipment tell them the owner of the equipment will be included to operate the equipment for a reasonable fee.
> That usually shuts them up and makes them seek help elsewhere from some poor sapsucker who thinks things will come back in the same condition.
> I've had too many bad experiences from lending things that came back either broken or missing parts from supposed "friends" to trust anybody to return it in the same condition it was when I lent it to them.


"reasonable fee" makes you a professional and opens yourself up to much more liability. best to stay "a friend doing a favor".


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes and I really don't want some jackleg working on my equipment.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

ck3510hb said:


> Boob driver, you nailed that one.!! Mine is the old tried and true, neither a borrower or lender be-- damed if I have a punch line though


OK let's have a whack at this one ... 

The thing is old, tired and true, I'm neither a borrower or lender, but be dammed if I do.


----------

